# WITH HIS RING, a Regency-set historical by Cheryl Bolen



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

With His Ring is the second book in the award winning Brides of Bath series of stand-alone novels.



Texas Gold's Runner-up for Best Historical Romance

Highly recommended. - _Under the Covers_

Cheryl Bolen does it again! There is laughter, and the interaction of the characters pulls you right into the book. I look forward to the next in this series. *4 Stars* - _Romantic Times_ magazine

With His Ring is a good book. Once you start reading you will not want to put it down. . .The secondary characters are a blast. They will have you laughing right along with Glee's stunts. - _The Romance Readers Connection_

If you liked Cheryl Bolen's first installment in her Brides of Bath series set in Regency England, you'll like this one. With His Ring has plenty of sensuality. - _Happily Ever After_
***​Gregory's "convenient" marriage to Glee turns out to be anything but. He had wed to keep from losing his fortune; he'd not counted on losing his heart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cheryl, and congratulations on your book!

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally published in mass market paperback in 2002, WITH HIS RING is the 2nd book in the Brides of Bath series of Regency-set historicals. Romantic Times magazine gave it 4 STARS. Each book is a stand alone. This is the first time it's been available as an ebook.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

Hi Cheryl

As someone who lives near Bath I shall look these out.

Martin


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, Martin, I am so jealous of you! I love Bath and am looking forward to returning there. (Unfortunately, I live in. . .Texas!) Please don't bash me if you find any glaring errors. I've been to England, I think, 11 times; my favorite place is Cornwall, especially the little fishing villages like Polperro.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The second book in the Brides of Bath series, WITH HIS RING, is most people's favorite of the four stand-alone novels. Romantic Time magazine gave it 4 Stars.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

One of the professional reviewers who reviewed WITH HIS RING said this books is very much like Georgette Heyer's, and that is a compliment, indeed. I do believe of all my Regency-set historicals, this one IS the one most like Ms. Heyer's. I suppose because it has a light tone.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Did I tell you Romantic Times gave this book a 4 star review?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Of the four books in the Brides of Bath series, this one is my personal favorite. The first 3 books are available digitally, and I'm currently working on getting back my rights on the fourth.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

If your like light Regencies, this is the book for you.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I just love marriage-of-convenience stories, of which this is one. Also, the next book in the series, A FALLEN WOMAN, is a also a marriage of convenience.


----------



## ElizaKnight (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful book Cheryl, and I love the cover! Looking forward to adding this one to my TBR pile!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you, Eliza! I appreciate you looking.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A light read for those waning days of summer -- or for the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm so gratified that readers are starting to buy this book in larger numbers.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

It's so gratifying to announce this book made it into the Top 100 Regency Historicals.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This week WITH HIS RING made it into the Top 50 Regency romances. Yeah!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

As mentioned, this is Book 2 in the Brides of Bath series. I'm happy to announce I'll be releasing Book 4 on Oct. 1st. Can't believe it's almost October.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

All 4 books in the Brides of Bath series are now available.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is my personal favorite, but I have to say I think all four of the Brides of Bath novels are solid. My least personal favorite is the one which has sold the most and gotten the best reviews. Go figure.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so happy to report that this book has finally made it to the twenties of the Top 100 Regency romances. And it's taken almost five months!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still in the 20s in top sellers.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

All four of the Brides of Bath books are selling steadily.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I just now discovered a beautiful 5 star review of this book from a kind lady in London.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm thankful for the nice reviews from readers of this book.


----------



## ElizaKnight (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful covers! I love Regency romances. I will have to add you books to my TBR pile


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you, Eliza. I'll have to compliment my husband. He made the covers -- with my input. I don't know what kind of sensuality level you like, but my books that were published in New York first are pretty hot. Three of the originals here are not.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Have I said this before? This is my favorite of the 4 Brides of Bath books.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Gosh, I haven't bumped this poor little book in a month!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a fun read.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

There is no set tone to the series. Some of deeply emotional (A Fallen Woman) and others (With His Ring) very light.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is Book 2, The Brides of Bath.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am stunned over the popularity of this series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is Book 2 in Bride of Bath Regency-set historical romances. Steamy.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Please check out the reader reviews of this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was gratified yesterday that more than 10 months after its release this book was still in the Top 100 for Regency Romance, which is a very large category!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is very much a stand-alone book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A lot of readers call this my Georgette Heyer book. By the way, the next book in the series, A FALLEN WOMAN, is temporarily priced at $.99.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was gratified this morning that this book popped back into the top 100 Regency romances on Amazon.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Each book in this series still priced at only $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been gratified over the readers' reviews.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a Heyer-esque style Regency (with a bit of sizzle).


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Of my 15 or 16 Regency storeis, only four or five of them are considered light-hearted. This is one of them.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The price on this will be going up slightly.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is still just $3.49 for a complete novel that was published in paperback in 2002 at a much higher price.


----------

